# Other kinds of stretchers?



## JJR512 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm looking for some information on if there are any other kinds of stretchers on the market that can go into an ambulance. By "other kind", I mean anything other than your regular Ferno or Stryker type. One person where I work was talking today about some type of stretcher that equipment storage space _under_ the bed surface, so apparently things that get carried on the bed surface, then taken off when packaging the patient, then stuffed wherever on the way out can just stay stowed under the bed surface at all times. Furthermore, apparently this stretcher gets loaded/unloaded by either some type of lift or ramp/winch system.

I wonder if what's pictured in the two attached images (found on Horton's website for their CCT models) is what this guy was talking about. If anyone has any idea what it is that's being shown in these pictures, or you can tell me or direct me to more info on what's in these pictures or about anything else I asked about, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## MMiz (Dec 29, 2007)

What you posted aren't usually categorized as stretchers.  They're more traditional hospital beds/gurneys, and special ambulances are modified to hold them.  I've seen a variety of them in Critical Care units.  Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, what I'm really looking for is who makes them and what they're called, and what they're capable of. While I understand that this is not a typical ambulance stretcher, I don't think that this type of bed is used in hospitals, either. They're too narrow (the one pictured appears to be approximately the width of a regular ambulance stretcher) and appear too specialized, like the O2 and med-air hose lines.

I've written to Horton these same questions, but what I need to know is the weight of the bed, weight capacity of the bed, weight capacity of the lift, whether or not the lift can be used to lift other devices into the stretcher either before or after the bed (VADs, ECMOs, balloon pumps, ventilators--all of this stuff and more are not uncommon to have coming along with the patients my service transports).


----------



## MMiz (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm fairly sure Horton or Stryker will tell you that Horton took a standard EMS/Hospital gurney/stretcher and built in the needed functionality.  After spending a few minutes on an aviation EMS forum, it's cool to see what different services have custom built to meet their needs.


----------



## ccems644 (Feb 28, 2008)

all of our stretchers are Ferno powerflexx.
http://www.med-worldwide.com/media/powerflexx.jpg

They are great and can be used manually as well as powered.
draw backs: getting everybody to plug them up after a run and having to unplug them before unloading them. This is just something you get in a habit of doing.


----------

